# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Winamp dll Help

## SllX

Was wondering if someone could help me out with this.  dll source that allows you to use AVS or Milkdrop from winamp within windows media player.  The source is in C++  which i have no knowledge of.  What i want added to this dll is the option to use a certain keystoke to change the AVS or Milkdrop visual being used to either the next AVS or Mildrop in the list or the previos one.  The reason i want this is because i am using a WMP control within VB6 and i do not want to have to use a right click on the player to change the visual.  I have attached the source code and the two dlls's that this compiles to.  Can someone please help?

----------


## SllX

These are the 2 DLL files

----------

